# Weedeater Hedge Trimmer



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this hedge trimmer,for repair,I got it running,but the gas cap is leaking throught the hole in the center of the cap.I need help finding the parts list on line.FAMILY 2PWES,0254HZ SER#2093D201530-2WEEDEATER GHT EXCALIBUR 22"

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*530036965 -- Fuel Cap*

www.poulanpro.com, search on manuals


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much 30yearTech for the info.


----------

